# No, don't chew on that.



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm having an issue with little Cadaver. He will not listen when I tell him that he cannot chew on wires. Specifically, he has something against my computer mouse. Thankfully his beak is still pretty weak, but he is making a dent and I really don't want to have to get a new mouse.

I've been redirecting him to toys and crackers and things that he can chew on, but he goes right back to the mouse and attacks it like it killed his mother.

Do I just keep redirecting him? Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If he keeps at it, you can take him off the desk entirely. Its like if he bites you while on your hand and you drop him to the ground, say no while you put him down so he knows its wrong. Other than that, besides getting a wireless mouse so there's nothing for him to chew on I don't know.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I think you just have to keep him away from anything you don't want chewed, or remove it away from him. 

When you get upset and tell him no, he probably just thinks you're upset because you want it all to yourself.

Tiels will take anything they want from another flock member, and push each other away from food etc. From his point of view it's not "no you can't chew it at all" it's "no you can't chew it because it's mine." He'll just wait until he can get a chance to chew on it, which will make him more persistent. 

He might learn what "no" is and refrain from doing it (or just move to another cable like Arnie does!), but believe me if they get a chance to chew it whilst you're not looking - they will! I've had lots of earphones, camera cables destroyed


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Bitter apple spray!!

They have a version of it designed specifically for birds. It's just a VERY bitter (harmless) spray or gel. Put ona rubber glove, smear it on your mouse cord, let it dry.

He will HATE it. And more importantly, he'll then leave it alone. Good luck!

ETA:

This is also a great opportunity to teach him a "yucky" word. Spray the cord with bitter apple, let him go for it. Before he can taste it, give him his yucky-word. For my birds it's "ick!!" The bitter apple will deter him from the cord, and you now have a new "no" word in your arsenal. ^.~


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

TielTide said:


> Bitter apple spray!!


I have been looking everywhere for the bunny one but no where has got them
even online hardly anybody has got it


Cookie tries to chew my laptop charger while he is on laptop but i just move him away


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

haha dont you always find the more you tell them no the more determined they are to do it again?  My sausage trys to pick at the concrete wall where theres a small crack when shes on the windowsill >.> needless to say there is now more of a small hole where shes been doing it and i havent noticed. They are so persistant and determined to be naughty sometimes !


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

If you were in the states I'd say I could probably send you some. I -think- there may be some running around my house. :\ International shipping is spendy though.


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Move him off the desk. My tiel chewed through a computer mouse and my fiance almost had a heart attack. He's an IT guy and apparently there's enough electrical charge in a standard USB cord to kill a cat.


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

Try a wireless mouse  just kidding


----------



## SallyLovesMojo (Jun 22, 2011)

I can relate to this. Mojo is likes spending time with me on the computer but he also loves going after the cord. I used to have to tell him no and take it out of sight or slightly push him away from it but i watch him when he goes after the cord and usually he stays away from it when he knows i'm watching. Or he will think he's slick and go after it when i'm not watching but i turn my head, and he runs away. He's not slick


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

If it wasn't near electrical appliances I'd say you could also try a squirt gun... that's what I use to keep my birds off of my seedlings for my garden. They love their mist bottle and hate toy guns. I can say "no!" and they don't react. I say "No!" and show them the gun and they fly like mad straight back to their cage as fast as their wings can take them.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels don't understand the concept of rules and authority, and if they really want to chew on something the best tactic is to keep them away from it.


----------



## Bibibobka (Jun 23, 2011)

Set said:


> I'm having an issue with little Cadaver. He will not listen when I tell him that he cannot chew on wires. Specifically, he has something against my computer mouse. Thankfully his beak is still pretty weak, but he is making a dent and I really don't want to have to get a new mouse.


I have the exact same problem with my 11 week old cockatiel. First it was the mouse mat so I removed that and for a while he wasn't interested in jumping on my desk anymore, then he discovered the rubber buttons on my TV remote so I have to hide that when he's out now.

Today he discovered the mouse itself and its like a constant fight to keep him off it lol. I'm trying to distract him as much as possible by scattering drinking straws everywhere. He seems to love trying to carry them into his cage which is very funny to watch


----------



## debster (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello 

I came here to ask if anyone knew of a way to stop their 'tiel from chewing everything in the house that they shouldn't (!) and have discovered this thread. 

My Cookie is around 3 years old. I rescued him from a home where while he wasn't mistreated, he didn't really have any toys. He has bonded with me absolutely and completely... almost annoyingly so sometimes (!). I've had him for about a year and a half now.

He is very smart and says several words/phrases and whistles many tunes. I adore him and have bought him oodles of cockatiel toys. He has his own big play gym, a small play gym, a tree branch and as I said, a multitude of toys that I trade off regularly. Unfortunately, he ignores everything he can have and seeks out everything he can't have. My computer keyboard/mouse wheel/the kitchen cupboards/television remotes/baseboards/the telephone/anything wicker (except that which I have given him)/books and my leather furniture. He can destroy or damage something in the blink of an eye and he's wearing me out!

I have things covered and barricaded and (try) to keep my patience when having to continually remove him and tell him no... but he simply finds something else or persists in going back. 

Any ideas or thoughts to help me save my sanity and possessions? (I will check Petland for Bitter Apple Spray which may help some things... just not sure I can spray it on everything)


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Be careful with bitter apple spray. I had a dog once that ate couch cushions. After we bought our SIXTH couch, I was done with attempting typical training and redirection.I bought a bottle of bitter apple spray, and hosed down the couch. 

Not one tooth mark on the couch after that.

A week later, I took a nap on the couch. I woke up, yawn, licked my lips, and started gagging. The taste is indescribably horrific for us animals with SO MANY taste buds. I brushed my teeth three times, ate pickles, peppercinis, and slathered my lips in blistex. It still took HOURS for the flavor to wear off. (I made a point of kissing my husband before it wore off because I did NOT want to suffer alone. Evil, but satisfying.)

So... Yeah. Don't spray it on anything you might get on your face later.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I have things covered and barricaded and (try) to keep my patience when having to continually remove him and tell him no... but he simply finds something else or persists in going back.


This is what cockatiels do. They don't understand the concept of rules and obedience. Get used to it!


----------



## debster (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you TielTide and tielfan. If I do try the Bitter Apple Spray I will use it very sparingly, though from what I have since read it smells pretty wicked so I will most likely, as suggested, just 'get used to it'. I know they don't understand the concept of rules and obedience, I just thought it was worth a try to see if someone might have some ideas as to how to interest him in all the things he has to chew on and tear apart. Maybe something I hadn't thought of. I had a cockatiel years ago who happily chewed on her toys, so yes I do understand that they each have individual personalities.

Again, thank you for your responses.


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Here's what I've done for some extra protection for the computer cables. He can probably bite through it given enough time, but it gives me a few extra moments to get him away from the cable before he can damage it. If you added a second layer of slightly larger diameter tubing, I think it might be tiel-proof since the larger tubing has even thicker walls. In my case this is just a precaution since Doodle doesn't show much interest in my cables so far.

Went to Ace hardware and got some vinyl tubing then used scissors to split it lengthwise like this:

http://talkcockatiels.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Spread it open and put it around the mouse cable:

http://talkcockatiels.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Here it is in place:
http://talkcockatiels.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

tielfan said:


> This is what cockatiels do. They don't understand the concept of rules and obedience. Get used to it!


Rules and obedience? No animals understand those concepts. But ALL animals (including squid, fish, and hermit crabs!) understand training. 

Every single animal can make the distinction, "unpleasant things happen when I do this" and "awesome things happen when I do this".

So it IS possible to train a tiel to stay away from things. Without hitting them, yelling at them, or even making eye contact. If it tastes nasty, a tiel likely won't go after it again. If it causes the tiel to get squirted with water, it's less likely to go after it again. 

If it tastes delicious, if it earns head scritches, if it makes millet magically appear from nowhere, the tiel is likely to continue doing the behavior. 

It doesn't happen over night. But it is possible to have a well adjusted tiel who behaves properly by his or her OWN choice. It just takes time and consistency, as with every other animal on the face of the earth.


----------

